# Front brake conversion



## Trips (May 5, 2012)

Well got tired of not being able to stop and finally I stalled a front brake conversion. On my Honda. Wow what an easy kit to install and what a difference in stopping ability!!! One of the best mods I have done to my bike for sure!!









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

looks good


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Polaris425 said:


> looks good


x2.....


----------



## Josh82 (Jun 18, 2012)

Is that the superatv kit


----------



## Trips (May 5, 2012)

Josh82 said:


> Is that the superatv kit


Yup it sure is!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------

